# Is there a Frankia Owners Club?



## multiplex (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi!

Just brought back from Germany our first van. A 1991 Frankia 540! 

Yes, I know i must park it in the corner of the field, away from the nice new vans out there :wink: But as we got it for a song and it is in superb condition we love it! The quality of fitting is superb, being German of course and it has a heater designed for the Steppes. Most impressed!!

Is there an owners club for Frankias in the UK?

Thanks!

Gordon.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Congratulations on your van Gordon....not to worry...we have a 'vintage' one as well...not a Frankia....but we love ours as well

Can't help you with the club... but welcome to the forum


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to MHF, hope you get much use from your van. As to a club I do not know but doubt it there are not very many Frankia vans in the UK, but you never know, Alan.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Don't think there is. But there are a few owners on here with Frankias. I don't think there are that many in the country.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Vantage*

Hello Gordon,

I would not worry about age, ours will be Vintage one day as we have no intentions of selling for a long time.

As for owners clubs, there is one in Germany I believe, I will try and find it for you. None here in the UK as far as I am aware.

Glad you like your new van, to the point I have yet to hear of a Frankia owner who does not!

TM


----------



## kennyboy (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Gordon
welcome to the Frankia world, the best motorhomes there are!
You will not be sorry no matter what age your van is.
Ken


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

multiplex said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just brought back from Germany our first van. A 1991 Frankia 540!
> 
> ...


Maybe we should Start One?!


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

kennyboy said:


> Hi Gordon
> welcome to the Frankia world, the best motorhomes there are!
> You will not be sorry no matter what age your van is.
> Ken


No there not, Carthago are. :wink: :wink:

Wobby


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Please let us not get into a which is beat argument, let`s all agree that the one we currently like is best and we have proven it by buying one, Alan.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

erneboy said:


> Please let us not get into a which is beat argument, let`s all agree that the one we currently like is best and we have proven it by buying one, Alan.


If you insist, spoil sport!!  :wink:

Wobby


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

teemyob said:


> multiplex said:
> 
> 
> > Hi!
> ...


Dont think there is enough of us?

PS Carthagos are too boxy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Spoiled*



wobby said:


> erneboy said:
> 
> 
> > Please let us not get into a which is beat argument, let`s all agree that the one we currently like is best and we have proven it by buying one, Alan.
> ...


Let the Public Decide


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Do they do Carthagos in RHD?


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Carthago make both right and left hand drive, Oh our Opus is the very one that was tested, won the CC A class motor home of the year award 2009

I rest my case. Wobby :wink: :wink: just a bit of fun :roll:

www.campingandwalking.co.uk/main/index.php


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Frankia-Opus*

When we were looking around, just Before the Frankia came up we had seen an Opus at Brownhills that I liked. There were 2 downsides

Brownhills and MRS TM Hated the looks.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I went for the Frankia for the layout and quality. Also , both Frankia and Carthago MHs are hard to find second hand. I would have considered a Carthago if there would have been one on the market that met our needs.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Frankia-Opus*



teemyob said:


> When we were looking around, just Before the Frankia came up we had seen an Opus at Brownhills that I liked. There were 2 downsides
> 
> Brownhills and MRS TM Hated the looks.


I know we have gone of topic a bit, so sorry to the original poster.

The new Opus looks quite different to the old one which we didn't like the looks of. Brownhill are not the main agent so it must have been an older Opus. But as they say one mans meat ect ect

wobby


----------



## jasonb (Feb 27, 2009)

*re frankia-opus.*

sorry frankia gets my vote,


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: re frankia-opus.*



jasonb said:


> sorry frankia gets my vote,


Don't be sorry about honesty!

Anyway, just a bit of fun and banter.

We like ours, Mr. & Mrs. Wobby like theirs, that is all that counts.

We both agree on the underpinnings! But

They Should Have gone to Specsavers!


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Frankia owner reporting in  

Who posted the coach picture 8)


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

TJ101 said:


> Frankia owner reporting in
> 
> Who posted the coach picture 8)


Seems I'm out numbered here, ---- help, any Carthago owners.----- 

Wobby


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Poor wobby, it looks like a nasty case of a minority being persecuted, maybe you can claim unfair something. I will act as your witness, Alan.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

poor Wobby no friends

Us Frankia owners would warmly welcome Mr & Mrs Wobby ( & anyone else ) to our club (if we had one) !

_

trouble is Wobby most Carthago owners wouldn't read this thread - I think you will have to edit the tittle to get some support_


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Yes, afraid we have gone a bit off topic, still its a bit of fun, the weather after all is dreadfull.

However I can report that there is a UK Carthago owners club, your all welcome, when :wink: 

Wobby


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

If we had a Frankia rally, Wobby could always run us into town in the coach :wink:


----------



## macone48 (Mar 14, 2006)

Another one reporting in.................!!

Welcome and aren't they ???

Yup, don't/haven't see too many of us when around & about.

If you need "stuff" Spinney's near Knutford are reportedly still the UK Dealer.

Trev


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

I have just been browsing the Frankia brochure as we decided that our next Motorhome will be an A Class.

I have always yearned for a Cathago but .....wow the Frankia is blooming lovely and I really like the Comfort Class (that is the only one that would fit on our drive!).

Anyone out there got the Comfort Class on a Merc with the bed aross the rear?

It looks like just the van for us!

Val


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

MaxandPaddy 

from what you say you must be interested in the I7400BD

I have the T7400BD on the Merc - its not the A class (as I like having the proper bonnet & two doors ) but its very similar ( the Aclass usually has the drop down front bed & different front seats)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Opus*



wobby said:


> Yes, afraid we have gone a bit off topic, still its a bit of fun, the weather after all is dreadfull.
> 
> However I can report that there is a UK Carthago owners club, your all welcome, when :wink:
> 
> Wobby


You have a Fiat Cathargo according to your Garage Wobby! Need an update so we can have a look!


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Sent my van off to have the cambelt done and the Al-ko axles greased. It feels strange not seeing it on the drive.


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

We are sooooooooooooooooooooo happy too with our Frankia.

Haven't been away for a couple of weeks but will be at Sandy Balls in the New Forest on the 11th December for 2 nights.

Just booked to go over the water on 31st December. New Years eve in Brugge, which is great. Lovely atmosphere and singing in the Square with 15000 other people and next day to Breskens in Holland to witness the New Year dive in the North sea. Leaving again on 3rd Jan.


Maddie


----------



## macone48 (Mar 14, 2006)

1946 said:


> We are sooooooooooooooooooooo happy too with our Frankia.
> 
> Haven't been away for a couple of weeks but will be at Sandy Balls in the New Forest on the 11th December for 2 nights.
> 
> ...


Snap with us tooo.

We're off up to Edinburgh (CC site & no bus stop anymore!!) for New Years Eve as my Daughter's getting Married on that day!!

Dog & In-Laws-to-be in tow & Daughter with her Caravan/Hubby(2B) all in a convoy. Having to break journey up in Lake District. Returning 2/3rd Jan

I'm sure Princess Street wll be a mess - New Tram way from Leith to Airport !! But the party will go on !!

Trev


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

trek said:


> MaxandPaddy
> 
> from what you say you must be interested in the I7400BD
> 
> I have the T7400BD on the Merc - its not the A class (as I like having the proper bonnet & two doors ) but its very similar ( the Aclass usually has the drop down front bed & different front seats)


That's the one trek!
We have a C class at the moment and fancy a change with the A Class,dropped on Frankias by chance and I must admit they look mighty fine Motorhomes!
We will have to wait a while though as the Scout is only 6 months old so it is a little soon to be changing just yet!
Probably visit the NEC to take a look at them next year.

Val

ps.I do like the Cathagos too Wobby so I have not given up on them just yet


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Frankargos*



MaxandPaddy said:


> trek said:
> 
> 
> > MaxandPaddy
> ...


Hello,

If you are thinking of Frankia/Cathargo I would suggest a visit to Dusseldorf in August. Very litttle chance of seeing anything at the NEC, Click on our garages o see our Frankias.

Seee my posts regarding this on MHF.

Also see mobile.de

A lot of A class, regardless of Manufacturer have looks that are a bit Marmite shall we say. Many of the front wheels look a bit odd tucked so far back, euroliners wheel caps help the looks.

TM


----------



## Theoldboy (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi everyone, is there anyone 'near' to Dartford Kent with a 1992ish coach built 630 please? I have just acquired one and am having difficulties trying to refit the original seats and think the previous bodger owner has not given me all the relevant bits. I would like to just have a look at a normal one. David Bean, Dartford, Kent


----------



## cavs (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi David,

Happy to help if I can. I have an i680 2008 and I'm near Bedford. I've no idea whether that's anything like yours, but contact me if you'd like more details or photos. 

Stephen


----------



## MiketheWelshman (May 1, 2005)

Well, if there was a club and Wobby turned up, I would' nt object if he parked next to me. 
Ps Any body wants to start a club , I am all for it
Mike


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

there must be a club in Germany (or maybe a European one) - when we collected ours from the factory they had some pictures of a rally ( & if I remembered correctly a factory tour ) 

they looked very well organised & a large group - they could have been celebrating a centenary something like 50 years of Frankia ?

maybe someone could contact Frankia & see if UK members are welcome to join ?


----------



## Theoldboy (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi Stephen, thank you for your offer....unfortunately I think the 16 year age gap between our campers would rule out any likeness between the vehicle construction....but thanks for the offer. I will keep you posted on the outcome. 

David


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

We went on a Factory visit to Pilote/Bavaria/Le Voyager near Angers on Thursday and did you know that Frankia, which are made in Germany, are part of the Group. Although the rest of the visitors were French Pilote provided us with our own translators. Excellent visit and you don't have to own a particular motorhome to do the visit. Just go on the Pilote website and fill in the form for Factory Visit and it will give you the dates.


----------



## Theoldboy (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you Randonneur, I can't go anywhere yet until I get the seats back in the camper. I just need to find out what fits between the seat runners and the battery box.... at the moment those pieces are missing from my recent purchase...... now am also having trouble speaking to the previous owner.... but hey that's to be expecgted in the UK> 
Thank you David


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Back to the original post. It strikes me that we have the equivalent of a Frankia club right here. If info is needed as apposed to meets, etc, there's plenty of help available, as I've been very grateful for in the past.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Hi Theoldboy

got any pictures that may get you a response 

what chassis are we talking about 

does (should) it have swivel front seats

I would have expected the vehicle seat box with two runners which the seat bolts onto

unless you have a swivel base which would fit inbetween


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*link to frankia visit*



randonneur said:


> We went on a Factory visit to Pilote/Bavaria/Le Voyager near Angers on Thursday and did you know that Frankia, which are made in Germany, are part of the Group. Although the rest of the visitors were French Pilote provided us with our own translators. Excellent visit and you don't have to own a particular motorhome to do the visit. Just go on the Pilote website and fill in the form for Factory Visit and it will give you the dates.


Do you have a link please?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: link to frankia visit*



teemyob said:


> randonneur said:
> 
> 
> > We went on a Factory visit to Pilote/Bavaria/Le Voyager near Angers on Thursday and did you know that Frankia, which are made in Germany, are part of the Group. Although the rest of the visitors were French Pilote provided us with our own translators. Excellent visit and you don't have to own a particular motorhome to do the visit. Just go on the Pilote website and fill in the form for Factory Visit and it will give you the dates.
> ...


Found It


----------

